# Loop session series – electro city by sample logic – quick review



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2017)

LOOP SESSION SERIES – ELECTRO CITY by Sample Logic is based on the previously released ELECTRO CITY sound/music library. You get loops generated from the main library at a lower more attractive price. With LOOP SESSION SERIES the approach of Sample Logic was to offer more than 1000 loop sources from the flagship product ELECTRO CITY at lower costs for Kontakt users or as plain WAV files. Sample Logic did send me a review copy with no strings attached. 

*“*_*LSS Electro City provides fabulous flexibility to access the sounds within Electro City with ease.” *_said Joe Trupiano, co-owner of Sample Logic *“Whether you are already an owner of Electro City or wanting to just get at the core loops, LOOP SESSION SERIES – ELECTRO CITY is the perfect solution to test drive and craft your new electro EDM sound.“*

If you do not have ELECTRO CITY you can get your feet wet with this smaller version before you upgrade to the full-blown full version of ELECTRO CITY. Compared to LSS the full-scale ELECTRO CITY offers a progressive 4-core engine, browser, multi presets and step sequencer capabilities.



LSS Electro City features:


1010 loops in 21 NKI instruments
Ability to mark favorite loops and revisit them for later use in both the LSS instruments and in ELECTRO CITY (separate product)
Contains 2.2GB of .wav/.aif formatted audio loops ready for editing – 1010 audio files total
2 available formats: ELECTRO CITY Customer Upgrade and a full Kontakt Sample Library for those who do not own ELECTRO CITY
Requires Kontakt 5.6.8 for the full Kontakt sample library version, or Kontakt Player 5.6.8 for the ELECTRO CITY Customer upgrade version
*Sound*

LOOP SESSION SERIES (LSS) Electro City offers you loops usable for EDM, electro, and for a film score. When you do not use the recommended Electro City (affiliate link) product you can still mangle the sound by using external tools.

*User interface & Usability*

The look and feel and interface are extremely simple and do not offer any tweaks. However, that is expected as you would use Electro City (affiliate link) if you need the full control.












*Rating: Four out of five stars
LOOP SESSION SERIES (LSS) Electro City* offers an exceptional content! LOOP SESSION SERIES is an outstanding way to use the sounds of ELECTRO CITY in our composition. Or alternative you can try the sound of Electro City before upgrading.

*Pricing and Availability:*
Current Electro City (affiliate link) owner can upgrade and purchase LOOP SESSION SERIES (LSS) Electro City for just $49(affiliate link). Standalone LOOP SESSION SERIES (LSS) Electro City is priced at $119 (affiliate link).


----------

